# 2 Steps Ahead of the Plague



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Boost your immune system by taking vitamins starting right now if you are not already. 

Eat as healthy as you can starting right now. Start chowing down on green veggies and foods loaded with vitamins as well as anti oxidants...like berries.

When out in public avoid touching your face even if you wash your hands religiously.

Purchasing over the counter medicines and supplies listed below will increase chances of surviving a very bad virus infection. The items listed below will disappear rapidly once it gets bad and may not be replaced for a game changing amount of time. If you do not have them stocked I suggest you do so before you cannot.

1. Oscillococcinum Boiron (This is a homeopathic drug that has served me well over the years)
2. Theraflu night and day ( I had the flu in 2018, and this drug broke my fever more quickly).
3. Multi vitamins (deterrence, and immune support)
4. Pepto Bismol (bad viruses will hurt your stomach, and cause dehydration). 
5. Ibuprofen (helps to break a fever).
6. Toilet paper (buy extra so you don’t run out in a pinch). 
7. Mouth wash, tooth paste, and Floss (healthy mouth leads to a healthy immune system affecting all internal systems).
8. Soap
9. Clean water
10. Electrolyte drinks

I have been taking two showers a day. One in the morning and one when I get home from work or an outing. Been leaving boots outside then immediately take off clothes, and wash them before jumping into the shower. 

My point is many people are depending on masks to avoid this new virus...it’s not enough. I’m currently bolstering my supplies so I can treat myself if I or my wife become ill.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Boost your immune system by taking vitamins starting right now if you are not already.
> 
> Eat as healthy as you can starting right now. Start chowing down on green veggies and foods loaded with vitamins as well as anti oxidants...like berries.
> 
> ...


11) detergent, don't use laundymats, hangng the sun/clothesline kills germs
12) lite salt, baking soda, salt, sugar, make your own re-hydrartion fluid


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I'll be using a nebulizer filled with colloidal silver twice a day.

The nCoV virus kills people by pneumonia. I'll make sure my lungs are lined with silver or iodine to prevent it from infecting my lungs.

Also, I enacted a new household policy today: The garage is our new decontamination zone.

*When we come home we: *
1. Undress in the garage
2. Toss our clothes in the washer
3. Go wash our hands
4. Go take a shower

In that order


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All reasonable precautions for an epidemic. The new Chinese virus evidently can enter via your eye. A good NBC gas mask would be a good idea, maybe even a suit to go with it in reserve.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-01...-eyeballs-warns-infected-doctor-in-wuhan.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How 'bout we keep the chicoms from entering the US?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> How 'bout we keep the chicoms from entering the US?


Eh, that's only half the battle, Slip. We also need a comprehensive program to *ship back* the ones we already have.

I was looking out at all the snow and ice around my neighborhood, and perhaps there's a idea there. When we have foreigners heart-set on coming to America, we should show them pictures of blue-collar folks walking through snow to get into a dismal factory. Or hospitals where you have to empty your pockets before you can see your spouse.

Ya' know, "TV gaming" is all the rage--answer a question or play a game and you get a Nissan. Foreigners should have to do this. You start in Juarez Mexico and see if you can climb real barb-wire. Second place wins you a board game...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> I'll be using a nebulizer filled with colloidal silver twice a day.
> 
> The nCoV virus kills people by pneumonia. I'll make sure my lungs are lined with silver or iodine to prevent it from infecting my lungs.
> 
> ...


Seems a bit extreme for a Texas resident. I suppose if you live in China but Texas? Don't let the media hype run your life.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The skin is part of the body's immune system, the first line of defense. Showering twice a day can do more harm than good.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Seems a bit extreme for a Texas resident. I suppose if you live in China but Texas? Don't let the media hype run your life.


LOL, yeah you're right. I'm not doing all that just yet. But, due to the fact that I live on the border and CBP has been finding more Chinese illegal immigrants within the last week... I'm definitely taking precautions for myself and my family.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> The skin is part of the body's immune system, the first line of defense. Showering twice a day can do more harm than good.


I think taking a shower as soon as we get home is a good idea to prevent our house from getting contaminated. Soap and chlorinated water should help kill and viruses that we may have picked up throughout our day. If you are going to take a shower, might as well do it at the most strategic time for maximum effect.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Verba Bellum said:


> I think taking a shower as soon as we get home is a good idea to prevent our house from getting contaminated. Soap and chlorinated water should help kill and viruses that we may have picked up throughout our day. If you are going to take a shower, might as well do it at the most strategic time for maximum effect.


That's not the same as showering twice a day, though. I know an Irish woman who was entirely perplexed with Americans' obsession with showering every day. As she said, "It's not as though most of you are going down in a coal mine every day." My husband showers every day because he does dirty work (diesel mechanic), but I don't because I just don't get that dirty and stinky doing housework.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Verba Bellum said:


> I think taking a shower as soon as we get home is a good idea to prevent our house from getting contaminated. Soap and chlorinated water should help kill and viruses that we may have picked up throughout our day. If you are going to take a shower, might as well do it at the most strategic time for maximum effect.


That's what our doctor recommends to prevent getting Lyme disease if we've been working in the yard or otherwise outdoors in nature.

What this lung lining thing you were referring to?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> That's not the same as showering twice a day, though. I know an Irish woman who was entirely perplexed with Americans' obsession with showering every day. As she said, "It's not as though most of you are going down in a coal mine every day." My husband showers every day because he does dirty work (diesel mechanic), but I don't because I just don't get that dirty and stinky doing housework.


Gets me happy, awake and ready for the day. :tango_face_wink: We have moisturizer for dry skin. That and coffee makes moringtime nice.

This thread has me thinking about a certain song. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Gets me happy, awake and ready for the day. :tango_face_wink: We have moisturizer for dry skin. That and coffee makes moringtime nice.
> 
> This thread has me thinking about a certain song. :tango_face_grin:


Ok .... give it up. I know your an imposter and have stashed our Annie somewhere. Let her go and hit the road, cause we all know that a Cathlick livin' in Jursey don't know diddly about southern rock and roll! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Ok .... give it up. I know your an imposter and have stashed our Annie somewhere. Let her go and hit the road, cause we all know that a Cathlick livin' in Jursey don't know diddly about southern rock and roll! :vs_no_no_no:


Well there just just may be a thing or two you don't know about me Mr Watchman.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> That's what our doctor recommends to prevent getting Lyme disease if we've been working in the yard or otherwise outdoors in nature.
> 
> What this lung lining thing you were referring to?


Even in eastern Washington where ticks are prevalent, tick disease isn't as common as it is in other parts of the country. I know we have ticks in western Washington, but I've never seen one. (I've never seen one in eastern Washington either.)


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Annie said:


> What this lung lining thing you were referring to?


Colloidal silver is a liquid that many people use to treat lung ailments by using it in a nebulizer. A lot of research has been done which shows that it is a very powerful anti-viral, anti-fungal, and anti-biotic agent. There aren't many viruses or bacteria that can withstand it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ugh, Lyme is one thing my kids have been treated more times than I can count!


paulag1955 said:


> Even in eastern Washington where ticks are prevalent, tick disease isn't as common as it is in other parts of the country. I know we have ticks in western Washington, but I've never seen one. (I've never seen one in eastern Washington either.)


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> That's what our doctor recommends to prevent getting Lyme disease if we've been working in the yard or otherwise outdoors in nature.
> 
> What this lung lining thing you were referring to?


To prevent Lyme disease let more Opossums run wild they eat like 5,000 of them a day.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Ugh, Lyme is one thing my kids have been treated more times than I can count!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


I checked...less than 20 cases annually, mostly contracted out of state. The numbers for the northeast are horrifying.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Gets me happy, awake and ready for the day. :tango_face_wink: We have moisturizer for dry skin. That and coffee makes moringtime nice.
> 
> This thread has me thinking about a certain song. :tango_face_grin:


Are you a Secret Southerner? :tango_face_smile:

By the way, there really is a bar called The Jug, on the Westside of Jacksonville. 
The Westside is where the band formed. And they took their name from one of their high school teachers, Leonard Skinner, who always gave them a hard time.

Also from Jacksonville: the Allman Brothers, Molly Hatchet, 38 Special. And in more modern times, Mofro, the Tedeschi Trucks Band. :vs_cool:

We be Southron Rock.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, now I remember what I wanted to post - before I ventured into Thread Drift Land.
The title of the thread made me think that the plague is already here in the US.
Last year the Los Angeles Times did an article on plague in that city. Although, of course there was no mention of where it came from.

I don't know if the major news networks picked up on it or not. I don't watch TV news.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> The skin is part of the body's immune system, the first line of defense. Showering twice a day can do more harm than good.


I agree with that line of thinking when there isn't a mystery roaming around, and mutating while it roams. There is no reason to ever panic or go over the top, but if this virus mutates into a more adept killer that shower may save your life.

My work takes me all over western Washington and I come into contact with hundreds of people directly each day. One of those places is Seattle and the other Tacoma. For me it's the right choice in my opinion.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I live in a midsized town in the mountains PA. So far no cases of this new virus here, but we do have lots of flu. Tonite the county District Attorney and Sheriff are having a seminar on concealed carry. Both I and a friend signed up a month ago. My friend has a compromised immune system from cancer chemo so Yesterday we decided to skip this lecture. First and foremost over a fear of being exposed to flu but also over a fear that we are not being told the whole truth about the new virus. No sense exposing yourself unnecessarily. I have shifted my shopping trips to early morning when stores are not so crowded and no more trips that are not absolutely necessary. I now keep hand sanitizer in the car and use it every time after exiting any public area. I’ve stocked up on masks, hand sanitizer, disinfecting wipes, soaps, and some OTC meds. Also my awareness is ramping up. I’m constantly looking for someone coughing or with a runny nose to give them a wide berth.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> I agree with that line of thinking when there isn't a mystery roaming around, and mutating while it roams. There is no reason to ever panic or go over the top, but if this virus mutates into a more adept killer that shower may save your life.
> 
> My work takes me all over western Washington and I come into contact with hundreds of people directly each day. One of those places is Seattle and the other Tacoma. For me it's the right choice in my opinion.


Do live in western Washington or just travel there? I'm fortunate enough to be able to stay home most of the time. My husband is still working (for Metro). Thank God he isn't a driver. It's bad enough that he has to go in the buses.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Showering twice a day can do more harm than good.


I have a problem with that schedule, despite the fact that I agree with the premise. I'm a gym rat, and not only do I (sometimes) sweat during my job, I also sweat during gym routines and training. Fortunately our gym has been ahead of the curve with our water and shower use, and that's a nice advantage of going to a suburban facility. We have +2,000 members and for +20 years I have never seen a sign of an aggressive dermatology issue.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> Colloidal silver is a liquid that many people use to treat lung ailments by using it in a nebulizer. A lot of research has been done which shows that it is a very powerful anti-viral, anti-fungal, and anti-biotic agent. There aren't many viruses or bacteria that can withstand it.


Trying to be the smurf guy with the Colloidal silver fix all.









No thanks this is my plan for the Corona plague -


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Trying to be the smurf guy with the Colloidal silver fix all.


Yeah, I don't think I'll be bathing in it or drinking it every day of my life like that guy does.... quiet an escalation there buddy... I never said it was a fix all. But, if you use it right, it can save your life.

If you drink the high ppm stuff, it will mess up your gut. That's why I don't suggest drinking it...

Like I said, I'll be adding it to a nebulizer. Reason being: Secondary infection following pneumonia is the mortal factor with this virus. Colloidal silver will most likely prevent that from occurring. CS in nebulized form has been prescribed for many lung ailments, it's not a fringe treatment; very safe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be bathing in it or drinking it every day of my life like that guy.... quiet an escalation there buddy... It's definitely not a fix all. But, if you use it right, it could save your life.
> 
> If you drink the high ppm stuff, it will mess up your gut. That's why I don't suggest drinking it...
> 
> Like I said, I'll be adding it to a nebulizer. Reason being: Secondary infection following pneumonia is the mortal factor with this virus. Colloidal silver will most likely prevent that from occurring. CS in nebulized form has been prescribed for many lung ailments, it's not a fringe treatment; very safe.


I'll be using Kentucky Bourbon.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> I'll be using Kentucky Bourbon.


Explains a lot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> Explains a lot.


Does it really explain a lot ? Have you tried the golden concoction on a virus? How about on the flu?

Actually its this statement that explains a lot from a guy from Texas. Most Texans I know are not in a panic... or a pretend panic.



Verba Bellum said:


> I'll be using a nebulizer filled with colloidal silver twice a day.
> 
> The nCoV virus kills people by pneumonia. I'll make sure my lungs are lined with silver or iodine to prevent it from infecting my lungs.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> I'll be adding it to a nebulizer. Reason being: Secondary infection following pneumonia is the mortal factor with this virus.


I've been a Nebulizer user since they came out. I was still a young boy when my dad asked my asthma doctor (Dr. Sosman, I even remember his name) if there was a "home reliable" instrument to address an asthma attack. And it worked well. Then right on time I turned 14 years old and the condition evaporated over night. Well, not overnight. My condition is seasonal.

However, the "instruments" are now state-of-the-art. The injections I used to get have been replaced with "home inhalation devices." And because my asthma is now spring/autumn events, I no longer have to endure the medicine and its side effects. If your children have asthma you'll know that skinny little Johnnie will use asthma medicine and become a linebacker right in front of you! In fact, half of my musculature derives from medicine I took 40 years ago.

If I fear one thing it's the invention of "intramuscular injections." I warn nurses that I am an asthmatic. The injection nurse will smile, and say, "_Oh, good, then I can stick this syringe *anywhere*_..."


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Does it really explain a lot ? Have you tried the golden concoction on a virus? How about on the flu?
> 
> Actually its this statement that explains a lot from a guy from Texas. Most Texans I know are not in a panic... or a pretend panic.


You're a funny guy. FYI, we're on a prepper forum. Am I in a panic? No, I'm a prepper. If you're not a prepper, and don't take prepping seriously, maybe you shouldn't be here.

It must suck not having anything beneficial to add to the forum.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Do live in western Washington or just travel there? I'm fortunate enough to be able to stay home most of the time. My husband is still working (for Metro). Thank God he isn't a driver. It's bad enough that he has to go in the buses.


I live in western Washington. Metro is a great job to get as far as I know. Drivers for metro make nice money just starting and the benefits are great.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> I live in western Washington. Metro is a great job to get as far as I know. Drivers for metro make nice money just starting and the benefits are great.


The benefits are fantastic. My husband is a diesel mechanic. Kinda-sorta a useful skill to have post-SHTF.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> It must suck not having anything beneficial to add to the forum.


Use humor. It's the only reason they let me stay...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> The benefits are fantastic. My husband is a diesel mechanic. Kinda-sorta a useful skill to have post-SHTF.


I'd say so ya. I drive the trucks..I don't fix them. I plan on going back to school for airplane tech once I have enough money saved from truck driving.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Having owned several vehicles that quite remarkably had the engines blow up shortly after the mechanic recommended treatment for grungy oil.....I'm going to go with the time proven adage that all that crud is the only thing that was keeping those engines together. Same goes for my body....I don't mind being a little dirty, cause it keeps me healthy.....staying clean, clean, clean, will make you weak, weak, weak.



You know who takes engines apart after every run and damn near replaces everything? Smart assed drag engineers......do you know who blows most motors up? yep...drag engineers....Just gonna keep it at low RPMs and drift on down the road for a ways........ just sayin.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> I'd say so ya. I drive the trucks..I don't fix them. I plan on going back to school for airplane tech once I have enough money saved from truck driving.


My husband and I are counting down until he can retire. He's got 28 years in, but he's not old enough yet to retire with full benefits. That's what I get for robbing the cradle.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> You're a funny guy. FYI, we're on a prepper forum. Am I in a panic? No, I'm a prepper. If you're not a prepper, and don't take prepping seriously, maybe you shouldn't be here.
> 
> It must suck not having anything beneficial to add to the forum.


Damn.....ain't you all judgey and stuff.... You need to chill.....theys actually a whole hidden section for people like Hawg and me, where we repeatedly have nothing beneficial to add to the forum.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Old SF Guy said:


> .....theys actually a whole hidden section for people like Hawg and me, where we repeatedly have nothing beneficial to add to the forum.


I believe ya. I don't see how he coulda racked up 3,700 posts any other way


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> My husband and I are counting down until he can retire. He's got 28 years in, but he's not old enough yet to retire with full benefits. That's what I get for robbing the cradle.


How long does he have left?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> I believe ya. I don't see how he coulda racked up 3,700 posts any other way


You think thats hard to figure ....he's got 6228 like, so about 2 per post on average//// shit....Slippy's got like 16,000 posts.... I don't care how good a prepper you are....any body sending out 16,000 posts in 9 years either ain't getting his message understood....or they spending some time uselessly blathering here at the table...

Me...well....I'm a 50, 30, 20 guy I;m either 50% kidding, 30% mad, and 20 percent serious. Or I'm 80% pissed and 20 percent serious, or I'm 70% serious, 30% funny.....but then sometimes, i'm 100% asshole.

But hey....I want to be productive....so whatcha wanna talk about sling shot? staying clean or ways to clean? Clean ways to stay clean....or clean ways to keep clean


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> How long does he have left?


Around four years. I'll be ancient before he can retire.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Old SF Guy said:


> You think thats hard to figure ....he's got 6228 like, so about 2 per post on average//// shit....Slippy's got like 16,000 posts.... I don't care how good a prepper you are....any body sending out 16,000 posts in 9 years either ain't getting his message understood....or they spending some time uselessly blathering here at the table...
> 
> Me...well....I'm a 50, 30, 20 guy I;m either 50% kidding, 30% mad, and 20 percent serious. Or I'm 80% pissed and 20 percent serious, or I'm 70% serious, 30% funny.....but then sometimes, i'm 100% asshole.
> 
> But hey....I want to be productive....so whatcha wanna talk about sling shot? staying clean or ways to clean? Clean ways to stay clean....or clean ways to keep clean











In all seriousness.... How about we talk about why a flight from Wuhan is heading to San Fransisco right now with no call sign????


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> You think thats hard to figure ....he's got 6228 like, so about 2 per post on average//// shit....Slippy's got like 16,000 posts.... I don't care how good a prepper you are....any body sending out 16,000 posts in 9 years either ain't getting his message understood....or they spending some time uselessly blathering here at the table...
> 
> Me...well....I'm a 50, 30, 20 guy I;m either 50% kidding, 30% mad, and 20 percent serious. Or I'm 80% pissed and 20 percent serious, or I'm 70% serious, 30% funny.....but then sometimes, i'm 100% asshole.
> 
> But hey....I want to be productive....so whatcha wanna talk about sling shot? staying clean or ways to clean? Clean ways to stay clean....or clean ways to keep clean


Ya are kinda a d..k... I'm glad to see you here tho.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Around four years. I'll be ancient before he can retire.


It's all good. No room for quitters :vs_snail:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> I believe ya. I don't see how he coulda racked up 3,700 posts any other way


Well its obvious you have nothing to offer except your web store and your poo tube channel. That's the only reason you are here. Your channel sucks by the way I looked at it. Unlike you who has no clue of my content here.

A little advise for you smurfette is read a while before you talk a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> You're a funny guy. FYI, we're on a prepper forum. Am I in a panic? No, I'm a prepper. If you're not a prepper, and don't take prepping seriously, maybe you shouldn't be here.
> 
> It must suck not having anything beneficial to add to the forum.


Lets clear this up. First of all I don't claim to be a prepper which is a relatively a new word/phrase since the popularity of the Doomsday prepper TV show.

I am old enough to be your father so I lived being prepared all my life and learned my skills from my grandparents who lived thru the great depression and from my parents.

You on the other hand are a "sumo" wanna be prepper who runs a tube channel with pretty humorous content and pretty much shows you level of skill you have which I have determined is very little skill that you so far have to offer. So now that we have this cleared up there is a lot for *YOU to learn here* I suggest you get busy so you don't come off as such a tard. Good day to you!

I said good day!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn.....ain't you all judgey and stuff.... You need to chill.....theys actually a whole hidden section for people like Hawg and me, where we repeatedly have nothing beneficial to add to the forum.


How come I don't get to go to the hidden section?!? I don't add anything beneficial. (I don't take my clothes off in the garage either.)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Verba Bellum said:


> In all seriousness.... How about we talk about why a flight from Wuhan is heading to San Fransisco right now with no call sign????
> View attachment 103245


As a diehard cynic, I have an explanation. Why does the mob dump bodies in remote construction sites? Well, because the bones won't be found, at least for the next decade.

So, imagine if Trump has had it up to 'here,' which for the purpose of this topic, the flat of a Caucasian hand is about eight inches over your average Chinese citizen. Lots of Pacific Ocean out there, and any average fighter plane should able to catch up with a commercial airliner. In the end, who's to say just who makes the kill-shot? Americans? Russians? French chefs?

Considering the way news is processed in our country now, are any of our citizens going to listen or care to how often Chinese aircraft hit the ocean?


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Well its obvious you have nothing to offer except your web store and your poo tube channel. That's the only reason you are here. Your channel sucks by the way I looked at it. Unlike you who has no clue of my content here.
> 
> A little advise for you smurfette is read a while before you talk a long walk off a short pier.


I've read those bread crumbs that you toss all over the place and they're extremely counter productive. All you do is talk sh!t. How the hell can you sit there and tell people to drink bourbon when they get sick? Are you trying to get people killed? Maybe you're the one who needs to read before they talk...

*Alcohol Use As a Risk Factor in Infections and Healing*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4590615/

In all seriousness, this thread is about a virus that kills people by pneumonia and you're sitting there telling people to do something that makes them more susceptible to pneumonia, secondary lung infection, and long term tissue damage.

Attack my character all you want. But keep that kinda garbage "advice" to yourself.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> I've read those bread crumbs that you toss all over the place and they're extremely counter productive. How the hell can you sit there and tell people to drink bourbon when they get sick? Are you trying to get people killed? Maybe you're the one who needs to read before they talk...
> 
> *Alcohol Use As a Risk Factor in Infections and Healing*
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4590615/
> ...


 @hawgrider's advice seems perfectly logical to me. If you drink enough bourbon, no self-respecting germ would want to live in your body. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Inor said:


> @hawgrider's advice seems perfectly logical to me. If you drink enough bourbon, no self-respecting germ would want to live in your body. :tango_face_grin:


If only it worked that way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> As a diehard cynic, I have an explanation. Why does the mob dump bodies in remote construction sites? Well, because the bones won't be found, at least for the next decade.
> 
> So, imagine if Trump has had it up to 'here,' which for the purpose of this topic, the flat of a Caucasian hand is about eight inches over your average Chinese citizen. Lots of Pacific Ocean out there, and any average fighter plane should able to catch up with a commercial airliner. In the end, who's to say just who makes the kill-shot? Americans? Russians? French chefs?
> 
> Considering the way news is processed in our country now, are any of our citizens going to listen or care to how often Chinese aircraft hit the ocean?


You can suck Satans ase, in hell. where you be. Have a nice day


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> I've read those bread crumbs that you toss all over the place and they're extremely counter productive. All you do is talk sh!t. How the hell can you sit there and tell people to drink bourbon when they get sick? Are you trying to get people killed? Maybe you're the one who needs to read before they talk...
> 
> *Alcohol Use As a Risk Factor in Infections and Healing*
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4590615/
> ...


Well it took you long enough to come up with this drivel ^^ you are not very quick on your feet are you.

So this brilliant response from a guy who uses a kitchen knife to split wood and as a survival knife. Really an old hickory is the knife you choose for survival? You could have at least killed a squirrel and cut it up with that old hickory and It would at least be suited for that knife. And then your expertise consists of telling everyone how to handle urban civil warfare while driving your kid in a car to pick up diapers. You had never even shot an AK47 until your buddy let you shoot his. That's just for starters and I'm just getting warmed up.

And because you don't know me or any of us yet and have already made your *ass*umtions. The bourbon reference was an inside statement(joke) for the most part that those of us who have been here for years not days like you would understand. So again newbie read read read so I don't have to keep embarrassing you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> If only it worked that way.


I kill colds with bourbon all the time. My wife use's the heath store natural stuff and I use bourbon at the first sign of a bug Im telling you it works for me. 
Not one cold or flu this year or last year or the year before etc.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> You can suck Satans ase, in hell. where you be. Have a nice day


Obviously you have a keen dislike for Chinese aircraft. However, I did not build or expand the Pacific Ocean. If unprepared Chinese pilots make emergency water landings I do not see a point in chastising motorcycle enthusiasts.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Alcohol has been the cure for a lot of ailments over the years lot longer than most modern medicine.
And if it don't help drink more and you won't care 

Maybe we should take it easy on the nervous little guy... I mean he carries his gun in a purse for God's sake 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Alcohol has been the cure for a lot of ailments over the years lot longer than most modern medicine.
> And if it don't help drink more and you won't care
> 
> Maybe we should take it easy on the nervous little guy... I mean he carries his gun in a purse for God's sake
> ...


Cracks me up! Ive never seen any gun guy say he has to carry a full size frame in a murse! Geesh get or make a good gun belt and holster for crying out loud. No man points for him!

oh wait I bet he doesn't have the skills to make a gun belt or holsters either .... gee that strange I do huh imagine that. Must be another bread crumb I left around here.

Even so can't make one? Then buy one for gods sake so you wont get yourself shot while digging in that murse for a self defense heater.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent thread boys and girls!

Allow me to tie some of this together like our good friend @The Tourist ...

One time I saw two guys pissed off at each other at the U of W and I sharpened their knives then messed up my Ol Man's Plymouth! :vs_lol:

Seriously, I threw up twice in nearly 30 years;

One was at our old neighbors, Jim and Marge's Christmas Party in 1989. It was all fun and games until some knucklehead brought out some Christmas Schnapps or some such nonsense. Yeppers, tossed up Marge's Christmas Cookies right in the fireplace! Got invited back the next year too!..., but I digress! :vs_smile:

Anyway, I started drinking good ole Kentucky Bourbon shortly after that and didn't throw up for many years....then, fast forward to December 2017. I decided for some strange reason I needed to get back into shape so I started my old training regiment and lost some weight, got leaner and stronger and all that shit. BUT I stopped drinking Kentucky Bourbon for 1 month thinking it would help the cause.

Hell no, one cold and bluster day I awoke to a huge rumbling in my stomach and had a "sit down" to see if that would releive the pain. Yes, but only partly. A few minutes later, in the damn shower of all places, Yes Sir, I blew chunks of the most foul gastric compost that could exist in a man's gut. 28 Year Streak OVER!

And I blame it on Bourbon, or lack there of. The next night, I went and got me a bottle of some Elijah Craig and got back into my routine. Haven't had one stomach or intestinal issue since. I plan to go another 28 years or so with good ole Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky by my side.

Thanks for listening!

Slip :vs_wave:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> I kill colds with bourbon all the time. My wife use's the heath store natural stuff and I use bourbon at the first sign of a bug Im telling you it works for me.
> Not one cold or flu this year or last year or the year before etc.


Hey, if it works for you, who am I to argue.

Loosely related: Did you know that eggnog was originally an egg preservation technique? The eggs were whisked together with alcohol and would keep for months that way. The alcohol killed any germs that might be present in the eggs and kept them from spoiling.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent thread boys and girls!
> 
> Allow me to tie some of this together like our good friend @The Tourist ...
> 
> ...


And there it is boys and girls absolute proof from our own Dr Slippy that bourbon does the job!. He will send you the bill later!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Hey, if it works for you, who am I to argue.
> 
> Loosely related: Did you know that eggnog was originally an egg *preservation technique*? The eggs were whisked together with alcohol and would keep for months that way. *The alcohol killed any germs that might be present in the eggs and kept them from spoiling*.


It preserves me too.

Seriously just last week I felt something coming on. Snot nosed crap was coming along with a scratchy throat I did 3 days of several swigs a day straight up neat and after the first night I knew I had beat the bug. The next two days of bourbon therapy was just to make sure it was dead dead dead.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> It preserves me too.
> 
> Seriously just last week I felt something coming on. Snot nosed crap was coming along with a scratchy throat I did 3 days of several swigs a day straight up neat and after the first night I knew I had beat the bug. The next two days of bourbon therapy was just to make sure it was dead dead dead.


"Bourbon therapy." Heh.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Well it took you long enough to come up with this drivel ^^ you are not very quick on your feet are you.
> 
> So this brilliant response from a guy who uses a kitchen knife to split wood and as a survival knife. Really an old hickory is the knife you choose for survival? You could have at least killed a squirrel and cut it up with that old hickory and It would at least be suited for that knife. And then your expertise consists of telling everyone how to handle urban civil warfare while driving your kid in a car to pick up diapers. You had never even shot an AK47 until your buddy let you shoot his. That's just for starters and I'm just getting warmed up.
> 
> And because you don't know me or any of us yet and have already made your *ass*umtions. The bourbon reference was an inside statement(joke) for the most part that those of us who have been here for years not days like you would understand. So again newbie read read read so I don't have to keep embarrassing you.


Man it's sad that you need all your buddies to back you up. Yeah I'm not on here 24/7 to respond to your nonsense. I have responsibilities to take care of.

But let's address a few of the dumbass things you just said. First, You said I choose an Old Hickory as my survival knife? No. I was testing it out because a lot of people do choose it as their survival knife. (Dave Canterbury being one of them.) Hence the torture test videos. Second, you said I've never shot an AK-47 before my friend allow me to shoot his? How did you come to that conclusion? That AK-47 is mine, not his. I've got two combat deployments under my belt and I was an armorer long before that video was made. Who's the one making assumptions here? Once again, you keep adding stupid s*** to the thread. What a waste.

And by the way, I'm not embarrassed. Go ahead and Keep making yourself look like a dumbass. People from all over the world are coming to the form to look for information. And they're coming to this thread for information on the Coronavirus. And what they're seeing is a stupid ass American talking s*** about nothing. Way to make the forum look good dude. Keep posting that quality content


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> And there it is boys and girls absolute proof from *our own Dr Slippy* that bourbon does the job!


Well, yes, but whatever goes in must come out. Considering his bizarre diet, the fact that he believes this is the Roy Rogers Cowboy Forum, and he has one purple digit from years of playing "Pull My Finger," even men who know where they are become simple cannon fodder.

Admittedly, I'm insane, too. But I know that I am insane. To this day Slippy sleeps with a giant bay window opened to the north. He is certain that if he believes hard enough, Mary Martin will fly in and tuck him nightie-night. But then, in private he calls me "_Smee&#8230;_"


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Verba Bellum said:


> Man it's sad that you need all your buddies to back you up. Yeah I'm not on here 24/7 to respond to your nonsense. I have responsibilities to take care of.
> 
> But let's address a few of the dumbass things you just said. First, You said I choose an Old Hickory as my survival knife? No. I was testing it out because a lot of people do choose it as their survival knife. (Dave Canterbury being one of them.) Hence the torture test videos. Second, you said I've never shot an AK-47 before my friend allow me to shoot his? How did you come to that conclusion? That AK-47 is mine, not his. I've got two combat deployments under my belt and I was an armorer long before that video was made. Who's the one making assumptions here? Once again, you keep adding stupid s*** to the thread. What a waste.
> 
> And by the way, I'm not embarrassed. Go ahead and Keep making yourself look like a dumbass. People from all over the world are coming to the form to look for information. And they're coming to this thread for information on the Coronavirus. And what they're seeing is a stupid ass American talking s*** about nothing. Way to make the forum look good dude. Keep posting that quality content


Pot calling the kettle black yes I made the assumption it was your first time with the AK as I scanned your videos but didn't watch that video and just like you made an assumption as you scanned some of my posts.

Now about the old hickory you reviewed you said you recommended it. And that for 12 bucks it was a good knife for the use you were displaying and that the spine would blah blah. That knife was designed for the kitchen. I did get a chuckle when the scales got loose.

Look I called you out on your silly rule you implied that you mandated at your home immediately because of the bat stew virus across the pond. You stated that you were going use your garage in Texas for a decontamination room and twice a day make your whole family take colloidal silver thru a nebulizer to coat your lungs.
For crying out loud you say you live in Texas!

You plop in here a few days ago and you're the new resident expert giving people the idea they should now set up contamination rooms and start taking smurf silver twice a day for the whole family... so how are you making the forum look? 
It makes you look like a crack pot your supposed to be a Texan for Gods sake!

If you do have two combat deployments under your belt then I'll tell you thank you for your service. I just didn't see a military man in your demeanor in the couple videos of you that I watched.

Anyway if you you want to continue the hype of this years media driven were all gonna die epidemic then go ahead and feed the hype.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not personally know as I just do not drink. But Wisconsin claims Ginger Brandy will cure these things. I am assuming that enough of it you would not care if you were sick


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I would not personally know as I just do not drink. But Wisconsin claims Ginger Brandy will cure these things. I am assuming that enough of it you would not care if you were sick


Wisconsin people also drink a lot of Rumplemintz (spelling?) too as I recall. If you drink a shot of that and you were not sick before, you would be after!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I would not personally know as I just do not drink. But Wisconsin claims Ginger Brandy will cure these things. I am assuming that enough of it you would not care if you were sick


Extra sharp ginger brandy is pretty zippy. As hot as that stuff is I can see how there would be no survivors.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> I've read those bread crumbs that you toss all over the place and they're extremely counter productive. All you do is talk sh!t. How the hell can you sit there and tell people to drink bourbon when they get sick? Are you trying to get people killed? Maybe you're the one who needs to read before they talk...
> 
> *Alcohol Use As a Risk Factor in Infections and Healing*
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4590615/
> ...


Who was that cat from the way back machine, used to always come out the gate talking about personal attacks, etc......anybody remember his name? Naw....me neither....but this reminded me of him....

as far as bourbon for medicinal purposes.....it ain't the bourbon that kills the germ...its the bodies resilience and strength it gets from you self poisoning it on a routine basis that does the germ in..... so you gotta drink bourbon regular and often...and often excessively....to get its full effect..... Thats a fact Cat.....my mamma told me that...and so did my daddy's mamma....and she was a cherokee indian.... a medicine woman ( well as an after thought maybe that meant bootlegger)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/12/1/05-0979_article

Read this IF YOU DARE!!!!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Pay especially close attention to the stats regarding the age group most affected. 

You old people may be safe because of all the damn bourbons you have drank...winning


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Ragnarök said:


> Pay especially close attention to the stats regarding the age group most affected.
> 
> You old people may be safe because of all the damn bourbons you have drank...winning


Did you know that brandy was the common treatment for pneumonia during the 1918 flu pandemic?

Source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2479012/?page=2

That treatment obviously didn't work. Not with a 35% death rate following diagnosis.

As a matter of fact, we now know that that treatment was extremely counter productive.

Source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4590615/

There's no doubt in my mind, using hard liquor to treat pneumonia during the 1918 flu pandemic was the main reason so many people died... biggest medical f*ck up in history.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Pay especially close attention to the stats regarding the age group most affected.
> 
> You old people may be safe because of all the damn bourbons you have drank...winning


Interesting stats!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My pappy once fixed me a hot toddy when I was 10 or 11 for a fever I had. Told me to drink it up and go to bed to sweat it out. Woke up with the fever gone and red dots all over. Had the chickenpox. A more miserable two weeks could not have been dreamt of in hell. 

So, in my ten year old brain, I figured had I drank the hot toddy before I got the fever I could have spared myself all that misery. Therefor, in these some odd 50 years since then, I have made it my life's mission to make sure I have had the alcohol before I got the fever. Bourbon! It's a freakin miracle! :tango_face_grin: 

I have never had the flu once in my life and only a minor cold or two since. The last time I tossed my cookies was when I got food poisoning some 20 or so years ago from a taco truck. (They must have used and old sick cat that day)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My pappy once fixed me a hot toddy when I was 10 or 11 for a fever I had. Told me to drink it up and go to bed to sweat it out. Woke up with the fever gone and red dots all over. Had the chickenpox. A more miserable two weeks could not have been dreamt of in hell. So, in my ten year old brain, I figured had I drank the hot toddy before I got the fever I could have spared myself all that misery. Therefor, in these some odd 50 years since then, I have made it my life's mission to make sure I have had the alcohol before I got the fever. Bourbon! It's a freakin miracle! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I have never had the flu once in my life and only a minor cold or two since. The last time I tossed my cookies was when I got food poisoning some 20 or so years ago from a taco truck. (They must have used and old sick cat that day)


Just add your fee to Dr Slippys bill for providing more proof that the golden concoction is the cats meow. :vs_cool:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Verba Bellum said:


> You're a funny guy. FYI, we're on a prepper forum. Am I in a panic? No, I'm a prepper. If you're not a prepper, and don't take prepping seriously, maybe you shouldn't be here.
> 
> It must suck not having anything beneficial to add to the forum.





Old SF Guy said:


> You think thats hard to figure ....he's got 6228 like, so about 2 per post on average//// shit....Slippy's got like 16,000 posts.... I don't care how good a prepper you are....any body sending out 16,000 posts in 9 years either ain't getting his message understood....or they spending some time uselessly blathering here at the table...
> 
> Me...well....I'm a 50, 30, 20 guy I;m either 50% kidding, 30% mad, and 20 percent serious. Or I'm 80% pissed and 20 percent serious, or I'm 70% serious, 30% funny.....but then sometimes, i'm 100% asshole.
> 
> But hey....I want to be productive....so whatcha wanna talk about sling shot? staying clean or ways to clean? Clean ways to stay clean....or clean ways to keep clean


Ok Friends and Family, as an expert here on thread drift and hanging out amongst people I like with common interests .... if we only stuck to the details it would read like the owners manual section in a public library, where no talking and socializing is allowed and the steady members would be non-existant. Intentionally I typically post with a touch of sarcasm, dry humor, and satire, and always with more than just a touch of the truth. If you can keep up, make sure you read between the lines for the whole truth .... So help me (and especially YOU) God.

Keep up the good work Boys and Gals, just keep it intersting and fun.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Intentionally I typically post with a touch of sarcasm, dry humor, and satire.


Don't apologize, I like your stuff! Unless you're giving detailed instructions in defusing dynamite or seducing a redhead (which is ironically similar), your humor is much appreciated.

But I often wonder about this, myself. I joke around here lots. But I never drag that profile into discussions of *edged tools*. I never want to see a young member here get hurt.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK...let me add to the fire here. Truth is that the 1918 and 1919 influenza was horrible...and bourbon existed then...what came the next year? Prohibition...which meant corn liquor/white lightning moon shine was what became popular.....that is what ended the flue....ain't nothing moonshine can't take down...including the flue.......just saying.....1+2= a jug of kicka-poo-joy-juice.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


You had to spoil it didn't ya :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> You had to spoil it didn't ya :vs_lol:


Not my fault. It's a character flaw. Or is it a personality flaw? Both?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


That's why you back up the booze with homemade kefir products which put the good bacteria back in the gut.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


BLASPHEME, WITCH! Burn the Witch who speaks such heresy nonsense! :vs_mad:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


 I do not consume the stuff. Last flu I had lasted 1 day. Many I know that do consume plenty were down a week or more. I have heard of South Comfort being referred to as cough syrup.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


I look at it as getting that old ineffective bacteria out and replacing it with stronger bacteria....borne in liquor....

It's like those creature that exist near the volcanic vents deep in the ocean where life shouldn't exist.... Science just knew there wouldn't be life there....right up until they where proven wrong.....Come check out my guts......by gawd theys some virus resistent sumbitches there I'll swear on it!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, you lunatics. Alcohol wreaks havoc with the gut bacteria which essential to a healthy immune system.


Way to harsh my buzz man! :vs_sad: (Walks off scratching Denton's name off the invite list to next weeks hooker and beer bash party)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not consume the stuff. Last flu I had lasted 1 day. Many I know that do consume plenty were down a week or more. I have heard of South Comfort being referred to as cough syrup.


They was drankin cheap liquor then...... Hell last flu I had, I had it for a week before I even felt sick, never did get sicker than I do normally after drinkin....and came back to work sooner.

Maybe I just look at things differently... I lived with months at a time going out the wire with about a 50/50 chance of dying. Something like the cornhole virus that gives me better odds really doesn't worry me that much.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This morning I saw an article that explained mathematically that there should be around 76,000 infected people in China. They explained how they arrived at this number and it sounded logical. But that isn’t important for this post. Let’s assume that 76,000 is a fair estimate. Then the Chinese government is lying about their numbers or most of the 76,000 haven’t exhibited symptoms or been diagnosed yet. 76,000 is a scary number. I’ve been putting a lot of thought into how I handle the situation here if shit goes sideways.

A web search found that this virus is not well researched yet but similar viruses can last between 3 and 24 hours out in the environment. So, maybe if it comes down to brass tacks, leave mail untouched in the mailbox for a day before opening. After shopping (and throughly washing your hands) leave your groceries bagged and untouched till the following day before unpacking. Obviously this doesn’t apply to frozen and refrigerated. Someone else here linked a UV light capable of killing off the virus. A friend yesterday suggested grocery shopping at night or odd hours when the stores are less crowded and give other shoppers a wide berth. Anyone else think of good suggestions beyond staying the hell away from everybody?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> This morning I saw an article that explained mathematically that there should be around 76,000 infected people in China. They explained how they arrived at this number and it sounded logical. But that isn't important for this post. Let's assume that 76,000 is a fair estimate. Then the Chinese government is lying about their numbers or most of the 76,000 haven't exhibited symptoms or been diagnosed yet. 76,000 is a scary number. I've been putting a lot of thought into how I handle the situation here if shit goes sideways.
> 
> A web search found that this virus is not well researched yet but similar viruses can last between 3 and 24 hours out in the environment. So, maybe if it comes down to brass tacks, leave mail untouched in the mailbox for a day before opening. After shopping (and throughly washing your hands) leave your groceries bagged and untouched till the following day before unpacking. Obviously this doesn't apply to frozen and refrigerated. Someone else here linked a UV light capable of killing off the virus. A friend yesterday suggested grocery shopping at night or odd hours when the stores are less crowded and give other shoppers a wide berth. Anyone else think of good suggestions beyond staying the hell away from everybody?


PS. Amazon shows masks sold out and delayed deliveries. TV this morning reported that China has put a limit on masks to 5 per day due to supply problems. Also China dropped all tariffs on medical supplies needed to combat this virus.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, don't tell my dad any statistics!

My dad--being born and raised in Milwaukee--was a deft beer consumer. Not a sloshy drunk, just the kind of Milwaukee native that could always perfectly pair up a dinner with the correct beer. Being a Milwaukee kid, having to smell the stuff on gaggles of parents, I hated the stuff. Reluctantly, I would share a brewski with my college friends in Madison, but I usually left most of it in the bottle.

Now, how this relates to my dad is simple. If he heard about a shortage, or an embargo, or simply a financial downturn he went nuclear. His problem was being from "The Great And Mystical Depression." Any interruption with the flow of merchandise started him ranting on the evils and idiocy of President Truman. My dad would then wax nostalgic about how FDR killed all the Nazis and Truman couldn't even balance a budget. He regaled me with how the 1950s had a major surge in wages for the common man but we were led by an "incompetent wheat famer."

So one day I needed a new knife, it was +/-1960. I found out that the USA had made possession of a switchblades illegal with a legislative bill in 1958. My dad was sitting in his "Laz-Y-Boy recliner as I was reading the Milwaukee Journal on the floor. I commented that switchblades would now become impossible to get. My dad crunched his section of the paper in his lap and pronounced his opinion.

"_Well, son_," my dad started, "_here's how you learn about a farmer replacing a real-deal war-time President! First this imposter will grab your knives and then your freedom_!"

As it turned out Truman didn't do much of anything because America was in love with "General" Eisenhower. And I learned my first childish poem of derision:

"_Dwight in the White House ready to be elected,
Truman in the garbage can ready to be collected..._?

At that time, I didn't know who either guy really was...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not my fault. It's a character flaw. Or is it a personality flaw? Both?


No worries Denton, you are not alone. Your afflictions are common amongst your peers of American men under 6' tall. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know grandson is not drinking any booze . He had the Flu Thursday. I picked him up before school brought him to my place. Friday morning he was just fine. Seems many of the children at school are missing 4 to 5 days.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you a Secret Southerner? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> By the way, there really is a bar called The Jug, on the Westside of Jacksonville.
> The Westside is where the band formed. And they took their name from one of their high school teachers, Leonard Skinner, who always gave them a hard time.
> ...


Yes, I love the Southern people. I like a lot of old Southern rock, too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> To prevent Lyme disease let more Opossums run wild they eat like 5,000 of them a day.


Really? I think I was told there's some kind of bird likes them, too.

I had an opossum get into a hole in the ceiling in my garage. I'll never forget the sight of him looking at me while upside down, his little head sticking out from the sheetrock, hissing. He messed up my landline.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

JK 

I read a good one a few minutes ago that alcohol is said to kill this bug, and so Trump has tapped a Nancy Pelosi to head up its elimination!


----------



## sjmartinez (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the list.

Question: What do you use the Oscillococcinum Boiron for?


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice list!

I wonder if we should start publicly shame those people who dont cover their mouths when sneezing/coughing :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppergrant said:


> Nice list!
> 
> I wonder if we should start publicly shame those people who dont cover their mouths when sneezing/coughing :vs_mad:


I do. Why should I care about their egos when they don't care about other people's health?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

sjmartinez said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> Question: What do you use the Oscillococcinum Boiron for?


It is taken if you have a cold, or flu to lessen the effects of the virus as well as the duration.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oscillococcinum /ˌɒsələˈkɒksɪnəm/ (or Oscillo[1][2]) is a homeopathic preparation fraudulently marketed to relieve flu-like symptoms. It does not provide any benefit beyond that of sugar pills. It is a popular preparation, particularly in France and Russia.

Oscillococcinum is promoted according to the disproven homeopathic principle that "like cures like" and that a disease can be cured by small amounts of the substance that cause similar symptoms. Boiron is its sole manufacturer. Oscillococcinum is used in more than 50 countries and has been in production for over 65 years.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Oscillococcinum /ˌɒsələˈkɒksɪnəm/ (or Oscillo[1][2]) is a homeopathic preparation fraudulently marketed to relieve flu-like symptoms. It does not provide any benefit beyond that of sugar pills. It is a popular preparation, particularly in France and Russia.
> 
> Oscillococcinum is promoted according to the disproven homeopathic principle that "like cures like" and that a disease can be cured by small amounts of the substance that cause similar symptoms. Boiron is its sole manufacturer. Oscillococcinum is used in more than 50 countries and has been in production for over 65 years.


Who is that source? A competitor?

I've read that too, but be careful what you take as fact especially online.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Oscillococcinum /ˌɒsələˈkɒksɪnəm/ (or Oscillo[1][2]) is a homeopathic preparation fraudulently marketed to relieve flu-like symptoms. It does not provide any benefit beyond that of sugar pills. It is a popular preparation, particularly in France and Russia.
> 
> Oscillococcinum is promoted according to the disproven homeopathic principle that "like cures like" and that a disease can be cured by small amounts of the substance that cause similar symptoms. Boiron is its sole manufacturer. Oscillococcinum is used in more than 50 countries and has been in production for over 65 years.


 here they call it CDB oil.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> here they call it CDB oil.


It is CBD oil, and that has its benefits too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> It is CBD oil, and that has its benefits too.


ok run right down and pick some up at the smoke shop. Carps been around along time don't do shit. Just part of selling the pot thing. Lot of it hat is suppose to have no THC in it slipped by with plenty.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> ok run right down and pick some up at the smoke shop. Carps been around along time don't do shit. Just part of selling the pot thing. Lot of it hat is suppose to have no THC in it slipped by with plenty.


You do not need to go to a smoke shop for it, and people that enjoy cannabis enjoy it because of THC.

CBD oil has zero THC in it. CBD is not psychoactive. I understand you have issues with the devils lettuce. Jazz cabbage has nothing to do with this thread.

If you really are interested in learning read up on it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Who is that source? A competitor?
> 
> I've read that too, but be careful what you take as fact especially online.


Copied right off wiki, I was not familiar with the term so I searched it and it was the first thing that came up. No competition nor verification since it's wiki.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wonderful news. The Chi-Coms are sharing their virus with the Iranians.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/02/iran-roundup-jan-30th-feb-7th-corona-virus-spreads-into-iran-as-khomeinist-regime-brass-safeguards-trade-with-their-chinese-masters/


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Copied right off wiki, I was not familiar with the term so I searched it and it was the first thing that came up. No competition nor verification since it's wiki.


Wiki is not a legitimate source. It is not accepted as a credible source in research at any level of higher learning.

Look up Wikipedia in the Wikipedia search space. Read the last paragraph.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I notice wiki is fine until it says what someone doesn’t want to hear. And to imagine someone once sold snake oil! Ahhh history it’s a grand thing history.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Wiki is not a legitimate source. It is not accepted as a credible source in research at any level of higher learning.
> 
> Look up Wikipedia in the Wikipedia search space. Read the last paragraph.


 Have you seen what so called higher learn will accept ?


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

just adding my 2 cents.

there are two types of medications people can take.
homeopathic remedies / folk remedies.. vs FDA approved meds.

now FDA approved meds - have been tested for safety in test tubes, then animals, then people.
they test for safety, and then for efficacy (effectiveness) and then compared to whatever treatment is out there.
it usually takes 10 -15 years in total to approve a drug.... there was a fast track program for much needed drugs... however this led to not only faster development, but some dangerous side effects not being caught.
usually these drugs are safe (usually not always) they almost always have side effects that can be serious even lethal in some people.
but these drugs usually have benefit when used as directed.

homeopathic / folk remedies.
these are not fda approved meds (think supplements, accupuncture, aromatherapy, chicken soup, vitamin c, etc)
some of these have been around for a thousand years.. and have worked very well ... however many of these have not endured rigorous scientific testing.
that doesnt mean they are not effective... it's just $$$ to test... so most will never be tested.
so some work very well... but others are nothing more than snake oil and scams... think of all the diet supplements sold on tv infomercials that dissappear after a few months.
these are fly by night companies that scam people for a few months and then once they start getting sued... they disappear and move on to the next scam...
they are not FDA regulated... so their claims... are usually bogus.. or not to the level of scientific rigors required by the FDA

anyone remember the commercials for the penis enlargement pills sold on SPIKE tv late at night? it took 3 years before some men had enough courage to claim their penises never grew....
by that point they made a tonne of money and moved on... grapefruit 45 diet pills? ... male enhancement? etc...

thats not to say these treatments dont work...
chicken soup was only found to help with congestion and colds 20 yrs ago in a study...
but it worked for 1000 yrs before it was validated.

same thing with accupuncture,
some folk remedies have been extracted and turned into chemotherapy.

the point is .. be careful and selective with what you buy... some are nothing more than snake oil and sugar pills
if it works for you.. great..

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

stowlin said:


> I notice wiki is fine until it says what someone doesn't want to hear. And to imagine someone once sold snake oil! Ahhh history it's a grand thing history.


No, any serious researcher would never use wiki as a source. Anyone who uses wiki as their source is either foolish or lazy...or both.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you seen what so called higher learn will accept ?


Did you read the last paragraph?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> No, any serious researcher would never use wiki as a source. Anyone who uses wiki as their source is either foolish or lazy...or both.


I like wiki as a starting point - for something I've never even heard of - and then search the term/ideas off-wiki for more. 
But I'm definitely not a serious researcher, lol.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I like wiki as a starting point - for something I've never even heard of - and then search the term/ideas off-wiki for more.
> But I'm definitely not a serious researcher, lol.


Would you use it as your main basis for discussion?

Directly below there is an excerpt from Wikipedia, on https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:About, regarding who can post and edit posts.

"Wikipedia is written collaboratively by largely anonymous volunteers who write without pay. Anyone with Internet access can write and make changes to Wikipedia articles, except in limited cases where editing is restricted to prevent disruption or vandalism. Users can contribute anonymously, under a pseudonym, or, if they choose to, with their real identity. The fundamental principles by which Wikipedia operates are the five pillars. The Wikipedia community has developed many policies and guidelines to improve the encyclopedia; however, it is not a formal requirement to be familiar with them before contributing."

I could go on Wikipedia and write my own opinions spun as a fact.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Would you use it as your main basis for discussion?
> 
> ...


The only thing I rely on for a main basis for discussion is my own personal experience... and even that is subject to subjective filters and valid memory, which has decreased with each concussion. I enjoy posting things, sometimes making new threads, but anyone who relies on anything outside their own personal experience is crazier than I am.
:vs_bananasplit::vs_lol:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> The only thing I rely on for a main basis for discussion is my own personal experience... and even that is subject to subjective filters and valid memory, which has decreased with each concussion. I enjoy posting things, sometimes making new threads, but anyone who relies on anything outside their own personal experience is crazier than I am.
> :vs_bananasplit::vs_lol:


Can't argue with that. It works for me so I'm getting defensive. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It’s too late now!!! 

I’ve got all the toilet paper and no food! Muhahaha


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

I drink when I'm sick but it aint to cure anything. Usually just to let me sleep it off. Definitely not smart enough to say if it actually helps a condition. Just figured it was the sleep.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe someone already mentioned it, "Snopes", an old couple sitting at home spinning everything to the left. Like wikipedia, not to be trusted.


----------

